#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Achei extensão USB 30 metros

## luckascabral

pessoal estava navegando na rede e achei um site que comercializa uma extenão USB de 30 metros, andei me informando com pessoas que ja compraram e ela funciona e tem um preço bacana, quem quiser olha lá www.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Magal

Isso é simples de fazer e sai bem mais barato.

----------


## luckascabral

bom saber, mas pra mim que sou meio sem tempo e nao entendo muito desta area, prefiro comprar pronto e o valor para mim está dentro das condições

----------


## 1929

> bom saber, mas pra mim que sou meio sem tempo e nao entendo muito desta area, prefiro comprar pronto e o valor para mim está dentro das condições


No site tem que pedir orçamento.
Qual o valor que te passaram?

----------


## 1929

> Isso é simples de fazer e sai bem mais barato.


Magal, tu sempre tem uma solução melhor para o povo.

Explica aí como é para fazer.

----------


## luckascabral

eu pedi orçamento
é R$ 310,00 e eles dão o envio gratis por sedex e pagamento é por deposito, foi isso que entendi

----------


## clovisfernando

> Magal, tu sempre tem uma solução melhor para o povo.
> 
> Explica aí como é para fazer.


Devemos atentar ao fato dessa extensão ser para os padrões 1.0 e 1.1, dependendo do dispositivo (alguns adaptadores USB Wireless 2.0) a ser conectado, pode não funcionar por exigir o padrão 2.0. Já fiz vários testes com cabos USB passivos e recomendo a distancia máxima de 10 metros. Nesse caso aí o dispositivo parece ser ativo, por isso a distância bem maior. :Ciao:

----------


## luckascabral

é eu liguei pra lá e eles falaram que ela se adapta as velocidades de 2.0 e que ela pode se extender até no maximo 50 metros dependendo do dispositivo (webcam, mou, teclado) vo comprar e conferir

----------


## 1929

> Devemos atentar ao fato dessa extensão ser para os padrões 1.0 e 1.1, dependendo do dispositivo (alguns adaptadores USB Wireless 2.0) a ser conectado, pode não funcionar por exigir o padrão 2.0. Já fiz vários testes com cabos USB passivos e recomendo a distancia máxima de 10 metros. Nesse caso aí o dispositivo parece ser ativo, por isso a distância bem maior.



R$ 300,00 fica totalmente fora de propósito.
Tem uns cabos extensores USB que já vem com um componente intermediário para permitir maior distância e está no MLivre por cerca de 70,00.

Eu testei alguns adaptadores wireless.
O Edimax não aceita cabo muito grande.
O Aprouter e o Gi-link, que na verdade são com os mesmos chipset atheros, aceitaram cabo até 10m. Mas não em todos os computadores.
Daí me veio a mente que possa estar relacionada com a voltagem correta ou não que a porta USB está entregando.
Será isso?

----------


## luckascabral

liguei e como a empresa é perto aqui chega amanha
vou ver se funciona
estar em varios dispositivos
o rapaz que me atendeu
disse que eles vendem essas extensões
para DJs e tambem para aqueles colchoes contra ronco sabe, que monitoram o sono
que tem de ficar conectado a um PC

----------


## lipeiori

Vamos esperar o USB 3.0 hehehe.

----------


## 1929

Eu fiz uma consulta de preço no site citado e quem me respondeu o email foi LUCAS CABRAL, o autor do tópico.

----------


## luckascabral

uau como tu foste detetive hein parabens, eu só nao postei aqui fazendo um comercial do meu produto pq algum moderador ia me tira, e assim sendo um babaca olha gente descobri uma nova extensao, ninguem encomoda

----------


## 1929

Para isso tem os classificados.

----------


## rogeriosims

Quem é o louco de comprar uma extensão UBS de R$ 310,00???

Com esse preço é melhor colocar lmr600. huaauauahua

----------


## Magal

Olha a Moderação aqui!!!!




> uau como *tu foste detetive hein* parabens, eu só nao postei aqui fazendo um comercial do meu produto pq *algum moderador ia me tira, e assim sendo um babaca* olha gente descobri uma nova extensao, ninguem encomoda

----------


## luckascabral

se eu não soubesse, e alem de tudo, aqui nesse tópico nao tem anuncio afinal u descobri uma novidade e vim dividir com voces HIPOCRITAS

----------


## Magal

*Banido.*




> se eu não soubesse, e alem de tudo, aqui nesse tópico nao tem anuncio afinal u descobri uma novidade e vim dividir com voces *HIPOCRITAS*

----------


## rogeriosims

É isso ai Magal.

No inicio quando comecei a frequentar o forum assiduamente, ficava meio chateado por que os veteranos sempre estavam meio "mau humorados" com os novatos, mas agora entendo e compartilho desse mau humor. Eu sempre tendo ajudar, mas as vezes é dificil aguentar, sempre as mesmas perguntas, muitas das vezes a resposta do cara e o segundo topico do forum e o camarada pergunta assim mesmo.

Agora vem um camarada desse fazer mercha da propria empresa e ainda vem com desaforo, ai é osso muito osso. 

Mas vamos nessa que o forum não pode parar.

----------


## Magal

Correto Rogério!!!





> É isso ai Magal.
> 
> No inicio quando comecei a frequentar o forum assiduamente, ficava meio chateado por que os veteranos sempre estavam meio "mau humorados" com os novatos, mas agora entendo e compartilho desse mau humor. Eu sempre tendo ajudar, mas as vezes é dificil aguentar, sempre as mesmas perguntas, muitas das vezes a resposta do cara e o segundo topico do forum e o camarada pergunta assim mesmo.
> 
> Agora vem um camarada desse fazer mercha da propria empresa e ainda vem com desaforo, ai é osso muito osso. 
> 
> Mas vamos nessa que o forum não pode parar.

----------


## faieppi

> Quem é o louco de comprar uma extensão UBS de R$ 310,00???
> 
> Com esse preço é melhor colocar lmr600. huaauauahua


 
Com certeza....

----------


## 1929

> Com certeza....


Quem abriu o tópico, se fêz passar por consumidor.
E deu elogios ao produto.
Mas descobrimos depois que era propagando enganosa.
Não digo enganosa quanto a qualidade pois não conheço, mas quando o próprio fabricante se faz passar por consumidor para lançar o seu produto, dá o que pensar.

----------


## rogeriosims

Mesmo que o produto fosse otimo.
Não compensaria, um nano tava na promoção R$ 225,00, quem seria o louco de comprar um cabo desse????

Lemento amigo lukas, mas não foi dessa vez que você encontrou a mina de ouro. rsrs

----------

